# New Zealand Earthquake



## NoIdea (Nov 19, 2016)

> Sent: November 14th, 2016, 7:03 am
> From: nh6886
> Recipient: NoIdea
> 
> ...



Thanks John - All good here, I live about seven km from the coast, North Island, West Coast, the EQ was on the East Coast, South Island, NZ is split down the middle by the Ring of Fire. NZ's fault system is a very complex one, with two opposite subduction zones and a series of slip faults.

I was in bed when it started, love them personally, my partner on the other hand freaks. I told her that it's fine and she should keep an eye on me cause if I start to freak then we are really in trouble.  :lol: My biggest concern was the fresh water tank (no main supply out here) and the water thumping back and forth, lost six inches out of the fish pond and dam near emptied a friends bath tub that had not been emptied after the kids bath, contents on the floor. :lol: 

This is just the beginning, the Capital is built on reclaimed land an has seen damage to many of the older building. The main trunk line to the rest of the South Island has been destroyed and we have a new reef, as the sea floor had been thrust up. All in all pretty interesting an exciting for someone like ME :lol: :mrgreen: 

Regards

Dean


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 19, 2016)

Glad to hear you're safe and sound!

Dave


----------



## kurtak (Nov 21, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Glad to hear you're safe and sound!
> 
> Dave



I second that :!: 

Kurt


----------



## 4metals (Nov 21, 2016)

Deano,

Good that you are safe. Concerning your comment;


> we have a new reef, as the sea floor had been thrust up.



Was a deep reef thrust upward into the euphotic zone? That could be a very exciting change in the bottom flora and fauna. How deep is the newly relocated reef? No news of those details here, it would be interesting to read about it.


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice pictures here...
http://www.sciencealert.com/new-zealand-s-earthquake-was-so-powerful-it-dragged-the-sea-bed-2-metres-above-ground
and a video and elevation maps as well as maps about the slippage and fault zones here.
http://www.smh.com.au/environment/how-much-the-earth-moved-in-the-massive-new-zealand-quake-20161117-gss131.html

Sometimes geological timescales could be quite short. :mrgreen: 

Good to hear that you or your partner were not harmed Deano.

Göran


----------

